# DIY DECA/MRV Home setup Parts List Help?



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I'm a first time poster but long term lurking on this forum. I have tried to glean as info as possible before posting but I am still unsure so I would like to ask for your help 

I currently have DTV with an unsupported MRV set at my main house. I have built an artist studio on the same property. The structures are too far apart to connect with the current DTV setup so I want to install a compete independent setup at the studio with it's own dish and deca mrv network.

I could use some help with the parts list as I am buying everything from Solid Signal. Basically I just want an HR24 & H24 on deca mrv. Currently my two rooms are wired with coax and home run'd to a closet. The cable coming off the dish will go into that closet.

Here is the start of my list. I can't post the url's since i'm new to the fourm 

DIRECTV AU9-SL3-SWM Three LNB Ka/Ku Slim Line Dish Antenna SL-3 LNB Combo (AU9-SL3-SWM)

DIRECTV HR24 High Definition DIRECTV PLUS MPEG-4 DVR (HR24) Commercial HD DVR

DIRECTV NEW H24 High Definition MPEG-4 Enabled Receiver 3D Ready (H-24)


This is where I get a little confused. Do I even have the correct dish? I think I need a power inverter, splitters, and band stop filters but with all the examples and different configurations it's confusing. I just need the minimum because I have to pay for it all my self.

Can anybody help me with my list?
thanks


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Seems good but don't forget the power inserted and at least a 2 way splitter


----------



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess I meant "power inserter" and not "power inverter" 

Could you be a little more specific with the parts? I want both tuners to work on both of the H(r) units. Do I put splitters right before each unit? What about the b-stop filters. I just know enough to get myself into trouble. I need specifics :lol:


----------



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

Post #3 for url privileges


----------



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

Post #4 for url privileges


----------



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

Now I can post url's 

Is the setup this simple? Where does the power inserter go?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks VOS. I saw that picture through out many posts that I have read.

I called solid signal and they said all I needed was the following parts to get HD, MRV and DNS HD. I will not have internet in my studio but maybe someday I will add it.

Can you confirm the parts list will get me my HD, MRV, and DNS HD?

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...B-Combo-(AU9SL5SWMBPWS)&c=DIRECTV Dishes&sku=

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...4)-Commercial-HD-DVR&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...dy-(H24)&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=185463000504

Solid Signal says that the AU9 dish part I listed also includes the Power Injector and SWM 8 splitter. Those 3 above parst should be everything I need.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

theartist said:


> thanks VOS. I saw that picture through out many posts that I have read.
> 
> I called solid signal and they said all I needed was the following parts to get HD, MRV and DNS HD. I will not have internet in my studio but maybe someday I will add it.
> 
> ...


If they say the dish comes with those, then if should be enough.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just remember .. If you put the power inserter on the output side of the splitter, then you need to feed the power back through the power passing leg of the splitter. If you put the power inserter on the input side of the splitter, then power goes back towards the dish.

It's not too difficult, but you definitely don't want to send power back towards the receivers. That would be a bad thing.


----------



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

So it should look like this correct? I can't tell from the pics of the PI which connector is the "output". I had the to guess  But always send the power to the Dish and not the tuners, correct?

Just one last stupid question. Does this setup work with MRV as I have wired in the picture? No routers needed?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

theartist said:


> Just one last stupid question. Does this setup work with MRV as I have wired in the picture? No routers needed?


No. You must have an internet connection for MRV.



theartist said:


> I will not have internet in my studio but maybe someday I will add it.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"spartanstew" said:


> No. You must have an internet connection for MRV.


Not true. I had MRV for 4 months before I received the Cinema Connection Kit. I also have all H(R)24 series receivers with a built in DECA.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> No. You must have an internet connection for MRV.


If your definition includes getting VOD, yes, but otherwise, why?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmm, can't even delete now that you've all quoted me.

Knew I was having a bad day with terminology when I called an exclamation point an apostrophe this morning in a meeting.

Yep, was thinking VOD.


----------



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

theartist said:


> So it should look like this correct? I can't tell from the pics of the PI which connector is the "output". I had the to guess  But always send the power to the Dish and not the tuners, correct?
> 
> Just one last stupid question. Does this setup work with MRV as I have wired in the picture? No routers needed?


What do I need if anything if I swapped out that HR24 in the drawing to my old HR23?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

theartist said:


> What do I need if anything if I swapped out that HR24 in the drawing to my old HR23?


One of these for the HR23: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> One of these for the HR23: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


Thanks.

I have two more questions 

1) I found this dish on ebay. It's $100 cheaper than Solidsignal. Am I missing something. It does say "monopole braces" when available and also 4 or 8 way splitters (whichever is available). Wouldn't it be just a standard kit? $100 is quite a bit of savings, should I trust these guys?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DIRECTV-AU9-S-SWM-5LNB-KA-KU-SLIMLINE-HIGH-DEF-DISH-/120709737204?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8804162659772919975#ht_2919wt_905

2) I noticed a lot of people are putting their PI after their coax splitter. Isn't it better to put it before? Doesn't the power go back thru the splitter and to other IRDs which is a bad idea? Or is it just a case of convenience?

I just don't want to make stupid mistake :hurah:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

theartist said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have two more questions
> 
> ...


I wish I knew how to not do that myself. :lol:

eBay "suppliers", have been known to find their stock "falling off the back of a truck", making a retailer hard to match their price. This isn't to say that you wouldn't get the same hardware for less. eBay is merely a crap shoot.

The splitter has only one power passing port, so it doesn't matter if the PI is before or after the splitter [assuming it's connected to the correct port].


----------



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> The splitter has only one power passing port, so it doesn't matter if the PI is before or after the splitter [assuming it's connected to the correct port].


From the picture you posted above I see you have your PI after the splitter so I believe you that it works . That configuration sends power back thru the splitter the dish, correct? Doesn't it also send power thru the splitter to the other IRDs which would be bad?

I am assuming that it doesn't because you would not have it configured that way if it did. But I don't understand why not.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

theartist said:


> From the picture you posted above I see you have your PI after the splitter so I believe you that it works . That configuration sends power back thru the splitter the dish, correct? Doesn't it also send power thru the splitter to the other IRDs which would be bad?
> 
> I am assuming that it doesn't because you would not have it configured that way if it did. But I don't understand why not.


The DC voltage/power runs through a separate circuit from the first output to the input, so the other outputs never get it.

You can see the coils in this:


----------



## theartist (Apr 19, 2011)

Interesting. That makes sense now. I didn't realize the first "output" was a special one. Do I assume correctly If I hooked up the PI to one of the splitters's 2-4 "outputs" it would fry the IRDs?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

theartist said:


> Interesting. That makes sense now. I didn't realize the first "output" was a special one. Do I assume correctly If I hooked up the PI to one of the splitters's 2-4 "outputs" it would fry the IRDs?


You do need to be careful because the PI can/will fry a receiver.
If you connect the PI correctly, but to the wrong output of a splitter then it simply doesn't power the SWiM. Should you connect the PI backwards, then it does fry the receiver.
They're all marked with red connectors [PI, splitters, & SWiMs] so just make sure which is going where before you power things up.


----------

